# The Synod of Charenton on questions for Muslim converts prior to baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 23, 2022)

... _Quest. 5._ Do not you believe that _Mahomet_ was an Impostor, and that his _Alcoran_ is a Sacrilegious Heap of Idle Fancies, full of Absurdities, broached on design to set up a False and Abominable Religion?

Answ. _Yes.

Quest. 6._ Do not you believe that the Gospel of our Lord Jesus is the power of God unto Salvation, to every one that believeth; and that in the Christian Religion, only God the Father hath revealed his good Will and Pleasure for the Salvation of Men, until the End of the World, and that since its Revelation, there is not any new Religion to be expired [expected?], for that the Lord Christ is the only great Prophet promised unto the Faithful of the Old Testament; and that God having formerly spoken at sundry times, and in divers manners unto Men, before the Law, and under the Law, hath spoken to the Church of the New Testament, by the Mouth of his only Son the Lord Jesus?

Answ. _Yes. ..._

For more, see:









The Synod of Charenton on questions for Muslim converts prior to baptism


The Form and Manner of Baptizing Pagans, Jews, Mahometans and Anabaptists Converted to the Christian Faith; Composed by the National Synod of the Reformed Churches of France, Assembled at Charenton…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

